# Happy Day



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For the first time since Harvey I was able to drive down to Mitchels cut. Due to the actions of the no good, racken, fracken, smacken,wacken, useless, C.O.E. who broke state law by blocking access to the beach with a dredge pipe for 3 months. Rant over.
I felt like a kid at Christmas time. It felt good to be back on my side of the island. With the couple hours I fished last night, and the couple hours we fished this afternoon we got enough for a fish fry tomorrow. The big trout and reds are nice, but they are nothing compared to the 14" trophy golden croaker I caught today. I haven't seen one that big for a while. I'll take a monster croaker over bull reds and big trout any day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Some good fishing there! Thanks for the report.


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice catch. I have seen a couple of stringers of big croaker this year down this way. I hope it is a positive trend coast wide.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

I am planning trip to sargent tomorrow? What do the experts say about the effects of the cold front moving in tonite? Positive, negative, indifferent...?

Where do you recommend i go if i only have 2x4? East or west?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> I am planning trip to sargent tomorrow? What do the experts say about the effects of the cold front moving in tonite? Positive, negative, indifferent...?
> 
> Where do you recommend i go if i only have 2x4? East or west?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I would recommend you pick a different day to come down here. It's gonna be nasty tomorrow with the howling north wind. If your coming anyway, I caught some nice one's on the west end today. I'll post a report later.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the encouraging words 
I wish i could pick when to go. Between availability of kitchen passes, work, kids activities, weather, and other, I have to go whenever I can catch a break. At least the moon and the tide seem to be in our favor.

Any feeback about the effects of the cold front?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words
> I wish i could pick when to go. Between availability of kitchen passes, work, kids activities, weather, and other, I have to go whenever I can catch a break. At least the moon and the tide seem to be in our favor.
> 
> Any feeback about the effects of the cold front?
> ...


 It depends on how strong the front is. If the barometric pressure is to high, it may shut the bite down, but the only way to know for sure is to try. One good thing about the front is that the howling north wind makes it easy to cast far.
The tide will be low in the morning, and probably even lower then normal with the north wind, but it will be rising the rest of the day. If they bite tomorrow it will be mid day, about halfway through the incoming tide. Your gonna have to walk way out to be able to get your bait into deeper water. The fish tend to be deeper when a front hits.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I'm bringing the Drone, so that might help...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Best of the best Johnny... Except 3 2 in da Kitchen...lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Best of the best Johnny... Except 3 2 in da Kitchen...lol


I'm not so sure about that. I made some baked trout fillets with a Parmesan cream sauce last night that would be hard to beat.:rotfl:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow that's an awesome looking fillet and mess of green beans, but that other stuff looks like rabbit guts...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!!!


----------

